# Heres my pickup truck show pickups I have built over the years



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

I figure I do a truck model show outside in my backyard on the sidewalk ,these are all 1/25 and few 1/24 scale I have built over the years enjoy the show :}


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

All I can say is WOW, you build a lot of trucks. Very Nice...Not a bad one in the bunch...


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I second what vypurr said! WOW, is all I can say.....I myself need to find more pick-ups to even keep up. I think I have 4 total, right now and a partial "USA-1" monster thats gonna help me put one of my own designed trucks together....

NICE collection! Nice "show" too!


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> I second what vypurr said! WOW, is all I can say.....I myself need to find more pick-ups to even keep up. I think I have 4 total, right now and a partial "USA-1" monster thats gonna help me put one of my own designed trucks together....
> 
> NICE collection! Nice "show" too!



Hemi thank you for your kind words im looking forward to seeing how you build some of your trucks and USA -1 should be awesome to seee


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

vypurr59 said:


> All I can say is WOW, you build a lot of trucks. Very Nice...Not a bad one in the bunch...


Thank you Vypurr for your kind words glad you like them


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

robmodelbuilder73 said:


> Hemi thank you for your kind words im looking forward to seeing how you build some of your trucks and USA -1 should be awesome to seee


I'm sorry, My "USA-1" is a parts donaor to a truck I'm building that never really existed....I'm using the Monster Truck "Delta rears for use to power the truck I'm building from a 1965 Dodge A-100 that will be "Quad-Track" powered..... The USA-1 was a good yard sale find for a mere couple dollars to justify this project, as it was missing a few parts, the entire bed was gone along wit hthe grill in the front and all the parts to go with it, such as the tailgate, headlight sections and I think the radiator too...and the hood! BUT that doesn't keep from scrounging parts from it to go onto my up coming "Doomz Day" truck.....LOL


----------



## robmodelbuilder73 (Jun 3, 2014)

-Hemi- said:


> I'm sorry, My "USA-1" is a parts donaor to a truck I'm building that never really existed....I'm using the Monster Truck "Delta rears for use to power the truck I'm building from a 1965 Dodge A-100 that will be "Quad-Track" powered..... The USA-1 was a good yard sale find for a mere couple dollars to justify this project, as it was missing a few parts, the entire bed was gone along wit hthe grill in the front and all the parts to go with it, such as the tailgate, headlight sections and I think the radiator too...and the hood! BUT that doesn't keep from scrounging parts from it to go onto my up coming "Doomz Day" truck.....LOL


Sorry I miss understood lol but sounds like your building a awesome truck ,nothing like finding some yard sale finds better then paying 20.00 for a parts kit.I got someone at the flea market telling me they got a orignal bigfoot monster truck I can have it for 4.00 im like ok sounds good hope they bring it next time he thinks its complete but in parts it fell off a shelf lol he said


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Those "finds" are the absolute BEST! I am always looking for busted up models for "parts" wagons.. I'm now tho, cooling my jets a bit on that as I have "limited" myself to only "Mopar" models, mostly street cars, no race cars.........yet but I did get a couple right off the bat so, I'm going ot build them as "these-only" for now, (I got 2 of the Little Red Wagon" Dodge A-100's) That one will be the Little Red Wagon and the other is going to be this monster truck I'm planning and just spoke of earlier here....BUT I wantto keep it at that,. no more race cars UNLESS I get to the point, I don't have no more Mopars to build as street legal cars, and have no choice....I may get into making models of cars I've actually owned or have worked on over the years as I used to work in a garage so.....BUT, thats down the road......


----------

